# What is the Difference between liquid skim & Foam skim



## Kotton (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello,

I was curious if anyone could explain the difference between liquid skim and foam skim from your protein skimmer (besides the physical state of the two)? I have heard people refer to controlling between a liquid skim and a foam skim. Is there a difference and if so which is better? Thank you for the help.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

You want a foam skim, if you are getting a liquid skim it usualy means there is not enough oxygen in your mixture.


----------



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

The postname makes me think of Cappuccino...

Ditto to the air


----------

